# Shepinois in Chiba



## markbix (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello Fellow Expats,

I will be moving to Chiba in August, with my dog following me in November (after the 180 day 'quarantine'). I'm wondering how folks with dogs are dealing with transportation, walking/playing areas, vets, boarding, etc. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Mark


----------

